# jefferson co 8pt



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i've been sick 4 the last 3months,just got out of the hospital a few days ago 
dr said bedrest an drink as much water as u can(i have pancreatitis)very painfull well after a 5days of laying around i had enough.
yesterday was i hunting scouting trip i found the most used trail i could and this mornin i sat up about 50yrds down wind of it an sat tight at about noon the group of guys who hunt the farm next 2 us must of jumped a herd because there was 15 shots in about 2mins so i just waited an about 12:45pm
he tried 2 sneek across the old dam  drilled him at about 50yrds,took out top of heart and both lungs ran 25yrds an dropped.
i thought it was the small 4pt i seen yesterday but i was wrong biggest buck i've ever shot.
mrtwister

ps any guess's at what it will score??? am no expert,but am in the 130 range?


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

congrats.That should help in your healing process.Glad to hear you got better in time for gun season.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats nice and tall! I would say 115- 125. I've only scored one tho, you should try it!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice buck Jimbo. I shot an 8 pointer yesterday but he wasn't as nice as yours. I had pancreatitis back in the late 90's. Spent 13 days in the hospital and almost died from it. Glad to see your on the mend. Pic looks like you lost some weight also. Take care and enjoy your venison.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Glad you're feeling better and congrats on the nice buck.


----------

